# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  các pác giúp e vớii...!!!!

## Binhboong92

e đang sài con pc



mong các pro chỉ giáo chọn dùm e một kái card màn hình phù hợp nhất hộ e...tks các pác nhìu...!!!!:whistling:
e có tấm 7,800k ak các pác mong các bác chỉ giáo tab tình tks nhìu!!!

----------


## thaichautsm

cấu hình vậy thì bro định mua vga sử dụng như nào? vào mục đích gì?

xem phim hd có thể mua 1 em 8400gs 512mb full cổng ăn chơi gồm dvi, d-sub, hdmi 
chơi game tàm tạm thì làm 1 em cỡ hd4650 hoặc hd4670 là chơi ngon
còn game khủng thì cấu hình của bro chưa đủ nhiệt.

----------

